# ??

## natashasmile

.      (   -      ).   : 1.     
2.         -??????

  ,        ??     ,    - ,    ??

----------


## OlgaK

...

----------


## natashasmile

,    , .      ..

----------

> ,        ??     ,    - ,    ??


    "  "  "  ".   , 


> -      ).


          .

----------

..    .      .

----------


## So-V-a

.           ,     .

----------


## Abra

,    ....



> .


**, ?

----------

.4.1, 4.2 .1 .148.       ,     (  )     .

----------

> ,     (  )


    4.1.  :Embarrassment:     ,       ()     .           .      (  )  - .

----------

" "  " "      , . .         " "     .          . 4.1. . 148,             - - .
     2 . 2. . 1 . 164   *    %!*

----------

> 4.1.     ,       ()     .           .      (  )  - .


     ...  :Embarrassment: 
**   ...

----------

, ,       .  .   .    -  1000   . ,   ,  10%      . 
   ,     ,    ,      .  
     ?

----------

> ,      .


     ?   ,     ,   ,    .  -        :Embarrassment: ,    .

----------

> ,   ,  10%      .


?         .

----------

, . 8 
 :Frown:

----------

,    .    .       .      ,     . 
,  -

----------

> 


 :Frown:

----------

.
 249.   
1.         (, )   ,    ,     .
   .
2.        ,     ,          ,          ,        .
+ 41-
     ,    ,   .     .  :Embarrassment: 
        .



> 


.    ,      .

----------

,    :yes:

----------


## dinas2005

.     .      .      .      ?    ,   ???

----------


## 2008

.

     $1500. $1000  , $500 .
1000   ,  18% ,   .
     $1500,  , .
    ,   .         $500  ?

----------

,  . ?
         ?
   ,      ,    ,          !
  ,        .

----------


## Abra

> $1500. $1000  , $500 .





> 1000   ,  18% ,


 ,  0%. 



> $500 .


18%.

----------

> $500  ?


    /           .



> ,  . ?


/,   .



> ?


  :Embarrassment: ,      ?              .



> 


    ?



> ,   ???


.

----------


## Abra

*2008*,     ,  ,  ....

----------


## ozerovau

, ,     :
- - ,    ,..   .    .     .       18%?
     0%,        . ....!

----------

> .


 ?           ?

----------


## 2008

: 
Abra: 2008,     ,  ,  .

 ..
 - .       :     .  
  .         ,   . 
    18%     .    ?
  -  ,  ?

----------

> 18%


  :Embarrassment:      ?  ,    ,    - .      ,     ,  (     )    .   .       ,     0%,  18%     .

----------


## 2008

.    .         ,   - .

----------


## Larik

> .     .      .      .      ?    ,   ???


     5000 ..      ,  , ,    .

----------

> ,   - .


..        /,   ( )   .      18%?

----------


## ozerovau

, ,     :
- - ,    ,..   .    .     ,     .
      164.       0%?


1.      0   :


2)  (),       ,    1  .

      ()     ,   , , ,                ,  ()      (      ),     (),     ()   ,         ;



      0%,        . ....!

----------


## ozerovau

,

----------

> 164.       0%?


,  


> ()


.



> 


   4-165-.

----------

. 
     ? ,  ,     ....
      ?      .
    ,   ,     .     ?

----------

> ?


  "",                   .



> .


 ?     ?         ?



> ?


      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Abra

> 18%     .


   .
      ?          ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


 ,     .   ,          /      -  ,      , ..      .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Abra

> ,     .


**,      .   .

----------

.  4-148-            2- :          -.        ,     .    ?     ,   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Abra

.
. ,    , -   .
 2,  2  148
          ,      ,          (  )  ,     ,     ,     ,      .

----------

> 2,  2  148


2.       ,    (  ),    1 - 4.1  1  , 

  ,      4.1.  1 148-.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Abra

> ,      4.1.  1 148-.


**,     ,  ,   . 5

----------

.           ,    ,        ,     / .      . ,  ,  .           ,      ,    .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Abra

> .


,**,     .       .
  -      18%   .   ,   



> .

----------

> ,


     ,    ?  :Big Grin:      .

----------


## Abra

**,        .

----------

,        .  , -  ,       ? .    .

----------


## Abra

> .


  .       .    .

----------

?  2-148-?        ,          ,     ( ),   " "  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Abra

> 


.   ,    -  ,    -  18    ? 
 -.

----------

> -  ,    -  18    ?


,    ,        ,  ,         -  , / .         .  :Smilie:

----------


## ___

, ,   .       " "   .       :      2785,00 ,    780,00 .     ,               ?

----------

> 2785,00 ,    780,00


    ?  .

----------

> ?  .


,   .   !     .

, ,  .
,       0%        ?  -       ,    (         ). ,      ?    ,     ...

----------

> ,       0%        ?


  ?  ,     .

----------


## ___

> ?  ,     .


 ,   - ,    .        (). ..    :  ,  .       (    ),  (   )         .    ,       ,  .        ,    .
, ,       ( -  ,     ).

----------


## ___

. 164,  1,  2.         0%. ,      ,   ,   ,         ?

----------

> ,


 .



> ,


   ?     (),    .     .      ?

----------


## ___

,   .          18%  ,          . ,       (.   ),        ,    ,   .           ?

----------

.

----------

> .


    , ?

----------

1-4.1-148-

----------

> 1-4.1-148-


.. ,      ..        (  ,        ?)

----------

.     ,         .

----------


## ____

!

----------

